# Postpartum Care



## JC030408 (Apr 17, 2008)

I need to fine documentation on how many times a physician can charge a postpartum care on a patient. I was the understanding code 59430 was for all the day in the hospital and the follow up in the office.

Thanks


----------



## Erica1217 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi,

You bill the code once and it includes all of the postpartum care. 

Per _CPT Assistant_, August 2002, "postpartum care begins after delivery, and includes the recovery room visit, any uncomplicated inpatient hospital postpartum visits, and uncomplicated outpatient visits." 

Most payors' consider the postpartum period to be 6 weeks folllowing the delivery.  (You'll want to check w/ each of your payors for their individual guidelines).  

On the other hand, if the pt comes in for something other than routine postpartum care, this can be reported separately.  (Again, check w/ you payors for their guidelines).  I would use modifier -24 in these situations. 

_CPT Assistant _says that management of inpatient or outpatient medical problems unrelated to the pregnancy, or complications related to pregnancy are not included. 

 Erica


----------

